# English Shepherd puppies



## dykstrazoo (Nov 13, 2013)

We have female English Shepherd puppies available in northern Illinois. 9 weeks old, familiar with poultry, sheep, barn cats, other dogs, goats, and pigs. Two are clear sable (yellow) and white, two girls are black/seal and white. Beautiful pups, well-socialized, happy to be outside or come inside with our family. Their mother is our farm dog Taffy. Pups will be ESC registered, sire is UKC registered. Looking for farm family homes for each of these pups. $600 each.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Beautiful pups...


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

dykstrazoo said:


> We have female English Shepherd puppies available in northern Illinois. 9 weeks old, familiar with poultry, sheep, barn cats, other dogs, goats, and pigs. Two are clear sable (yellow) and white, two girls are black/seal and white. Beautiful pups, well-socialized, happy to be outside or come inside with our family. Their mother is our farm dog Taffy. Pups will be ESC registered, sire is UKC registered. Looking for farm family homes for each of these pups. $600 each.


Hello
How do I send this to a friend?

We have a English shepherd farm collie mix and everyone wants to take her home. We are also in northern Illinois. could you send me a private message.

Thank you.
Connie


----------



## dykstrazoo (Nov 13, 2013)

Grace Acres said:


> Hello
> How do I send this to a friend?
> 
> We have a English shepherd farm collie mix and everyone wants to take her home. We are also in northern Illinois. could you send me a private message.
> ...


----------



## dykstrazoo (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Grace Acres, I should have put contact info in my post. We are in Woodstock IL. You can call or text me at 224 848 0270 or e-mail at [email protected]. 
Our dog is also one who everyone loves and wants to take home with them. You're welcome to come and meet her and the pups, or your friend would be welcome to come out, too. Just let me know! Thanks for passing the word along!


----------

